# New Enclosure...Paint or not to Paint??



## snibborsirk (Dec 12, 2015)

So i picked up this enclosure yesterday for an amazing deal. 7' long x 3' deep. Hoping to DryLok the inside today but can't decide if I wan't to refinish/paint the outside or not. Thinking of painting it a light to medium gray but am weighing the amount of work that it will take! Any thoughts or suggestions for the exterior? Also, any of you had any luck with tinting the DryLok extreme? Not so sure that I want a bright white interior on the cage! Thanks for your input.


----------



## viejo (Dec 12, 2015)

Tinting Dryloc works like a charm. I believe that there is a limit as to dark you can go however.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 12, 2015)

A light interior will reflect light to bounce around and make for a bright interior, showing off the black and white of the tegus. Maybe something light other than white as it will also show dirt on walls. 

Beautiful cage.


----------



## chris00144 (Dec 14, 2015)

used dry lock extreme mixed with black acrylic paint couldn't get it darker then this might use a concrete dye mix with little water might be little more concentrated on my next cage


----------



## chris00144 (Dec 14, 2015)

That a really good looking enclosure you picked up ! What's something like that go for ?


----------



## snibborsirk (Dec 14, 2015)

chris00144 said:


> View attachment 10097 used dry lock extreme mixed with black acrylic paint couldn't get it darker then this might use a concrete dye mix with little water might be little more concentrated on my next cage


Looks good to me - thats prob a shade darker than what I'm wanting to do. Will Home Depot/Lowes mix it for you these days? I've read some posts where they won't because it will void the warranty.


----------



## snibborsirk (Dec 14, 2015)

chris00144 said:


> That a really good looking enclosure you picked up ! What's something like that go for ?


I actually got it from someone for $50 but I'm now debating whether or not to use it. It def needs a lot of work. Looks great at first glance but it was built with 3/8" inch plywood and a thin formica/melamine bottom that is bowing a bit. Would be fine for smaller reptiles but needs some serious beefing up and reinforcement for a large tegu. Not sure if its worth the time and effort to try to rehab it or just build one from scratch.


----------



## chris00144 (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah that's unfortunate I wouldn't use anything less then 3/4 plywood


----------



## chris00144 (Dec 14, 2015)

And no bought black acrylic paint from Michael's I have a mixing bit that attaches to the drill that mixes paint very well


----------



## snibborsirk (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info. My dad volunteered to build me a new cage today. It will prob look very much like the one above but will be built properly. Glad he has the time cause I sure don't!


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 14, 2015)

If possible, 4-ft deep better than 3-ft deep.


----------

